# New Toy...Big Log



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Just recently picked up this log arch that can move a 56" diameter log. I'm loving this thing. The first log I picked up with it was this very nice 38" diameter red oak. Can't wait to saw this guy up.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Arches work awesome. Cool tool. I hope you never run into a trooper with a log like that on that arch. Just think of the fines - no lights, no brakes, no fenders, no license or plate. Odds are you will never get caught if you are on the back roads.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I was thinking about that but drove it through Milwaukee and went by several PD. No issues. I'm definitely adding brakes and lights though. That log was 4200lbs and definitely a load.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WAHOO!!!! What a tree...can't wait to see that sawed up. that'll be beautiful.
I gotta mixed feeling Blessing this week. Two weeks ago a storm blew down the old scaly bark hickory we played under as a child on my granddad's place, but it was still in the family yeehaw!!! My mom gave it to me (one 10' x 28" log) plus a standing dead pecan (two 8'6" x 32" one with large crotch) AND a standing dead spalting hackberry (11' x 28" with a crotch)....sad to see them down but Blessed to get a chance to rebirth them into something else....especially with the history.

Sorry I didn't mean to hijack....love that tree more pics pleeeeaaaase!!! *update(I've added as topic)*

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day In Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim...you're trees sound great. Let me know how the hickory and Pecan go.

As far as the red oak goes I plan on quartersawing the whole thing. I could use some nice wide qsawn boards. I'll post some pics when we saw it up.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

take it slow and u should be fine. i wouldnt make a habbit of driving thru towns tho. no further than i go id be alright because we have folks on tractors and everything else on roads here...

just FYI 
The state of Georgia does not require tags, titles, or registrations for the following vehicles:

Mopeds

Off-road vehicles

All-terrain vehicles

Motorized carts

*Farm trailers weighing less than 3,500 pounds*

Farm trailers with no springs, pulled from a tongue, and used primarily for fertilizer

Any tractor or three-wheeled motorcycle used only for agricultural purposes


----------

